

New MobileMe is here  - bjonathan
http://www.apple.com/mobileme/news/2010/06/the-new-mobileme-mail-available-to-all-members.html

======
justinchen
MobileMe should be free for any Mac customer.

------
ntoshev
Misleading title: it's only about Mail.

